# Erster Versuch Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn - Equipment



## Rusty (18. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich suche nach dem passenden Equipment für die ersten Versuche beim Brandungsangeln. Ich fahre wahrscheinlich im Mai für 5 Tage nach Fehmarn und würde dort neben MeFo-Spinnen auch Versuchen vom Ufer gezielt auf Platfisch zu angeln.

Ich habe zwar kein spezielles Equipment zuhause, aber ein Paar Heavy Feeder Ruten und ein Paar Freilaufrollen. Also liste ich erstmal alles auf, damit Ihr mir hoffentlich sagen könnt, ob ich damit sinnvoll mit dem Brandungsangeln anfangen kann, oder doch noch was zulegen muss...

Sondefrage zu der Bairunner Rolle (die ich relativ neu habe): Ist sie nicht "zu schade" für den harten Einsatz in der Brandung? Ich habe sie ja nicht vor im Sand zu wälzen, aber es gibt vielleicht ja doch noch ein Risiko (Salzwasser etc.).  Auf der anderen Seite wäre sie wahrscheinlich die Rolle, die am weitesten werfen würde...

*Ruten:* 

Team Daiwa Heavy Feeder 2 / 40 - 150gr / 4,20
Team Daiwa Heavy Feeder 2 / 40 - 150gr / 3,90

*Rollen:*

Shimano Medium Baitrunner CI4+ Long Cast 5500
Fox Stratos 7000E
Daiwa Black Widow BR 5000 A

*Schnur:*

0,35 Korda Karpfenschnur (auf der Daiwa Rolle Drauf)
0,20 geflochtene (auf der Fox Rolle drauf)

*Dreibein:*

Hohes (bis 2m) sehr stabiles Dreibein von Fox

--------------------------------------------
*Brandungsvorfach *(hab noch keine)


----------



## degl (18. März 2020)

Naj..........man kann sich damit an die Küsten Fehmarns stellen um es mal zu probieren.....Ruten und Rollen halten das bis Windstärke 3-4 aus und deine Rollen nach gebrauch kurz mal mit Leitungswasser abspülen......dann ist Salz nicht sosehr das Them.......aber auf Dauer wird zumindest die Rutenfrage neu zu beantworten sein............

Hoffentlich ist Fehmarn anfang Mai wieder zu besuchen.....das müssen wir einfach aussitzen......derzeit dürfen nur Einheimische auf die Insel(Insulaner)

gruß degl


----------



## Andal (18. März 2020)

Langt fürs erste an Hardware. Vorfächer und Blei kriegst du, das ist kein Problem. Allerdings wirst du bei entsprechendem Krautgang ganz schnell die Nachteile der kleinen Ringe erfahren. Mit Brandungsruten und den großen Ringen etwas später. Dann geht einfach nichts mehr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2020)

degl kannst du noch was zu dem wind schreiben,
er hat ja alle 4 seiten.


----------



## Rusty (18. März 2020)

Danke schon Mal für die vielen Antworten!
Natürlich bleibt es abzuwarten was in den kommenden Wochen passiert - angeln ist nicht das wichtigste...

Ich schaue mich Parallel auf dem gebraucht Markt nach richtigen Brandungsangeln um da ich aus Erfahrungen am Rhein schon weiß dass meine Ruten über 100 gr Stark an Wurfweite verlieren.

Gibt es ansonsten einen anderen Strand den ihr mir empfehlen würdet für den Anfang? Ich komme aus NRW, Und würde deshalb nach Fehmarn fahren, weil es mir dort das letzte Mal einfach sehr gut gefallen hat. Vor allem das Meerforellen angeln hat echt Spaß gemacht…


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. März 2020)

Hier ein paar Plätze, an denen ich selber schon geangelt und teilweise gefangen habe:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Strandparkplatz+Püttsee/@54.4648477,11.0099292,303m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x46fc02ea7d0a1b2e!8m2!3d54.4652897!4d11.0099581!5m1!1e1 (Kostenpflichtiger Parkplatz, €2,50 oder so, Nachts geschlossen)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pa...fae10a4!8m2!3d54.5277169!4d11.0589419!5m1!1e1 (langer Anmarschweg, Wagen erforderlich oder leichtes Wat-/Mefo-Tackle)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pa...01bacaf!8m2!3d54.5216151!4d11.1539414!5m1!1e1 (den Platz muss ich selber noch erkunden, soll aber gut sein)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pa...af29d80!8m2!3d54.4705956!4d11.2533112!5m1!1e1 (Hier war ich nur einmal im Herbst bei Ostwind, alles voller Kraut, schaut sonst aber vielversprechend aus)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/54°24'07.4"N+11°07'17.3"E/@54.4020586,11.1203817,304m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m6!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d54.4020568!4d11.1214756!5m1!1e1 (Sehr früh da sein, Parken vor den Ferienhäusern, Krallenbleie!)

Generell solltest du für die Brandungsangelei einen strandtauglichen Wagen oder Trolley haben. Das kommt einem auf Fehmarn sehr entgegen ;-)


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2020)

Als Schnur würde ich generell der Mono den Vorzug geben. Mit deinem Tackle sollteste erstmal gut auskommen. 

Angle mit 2 Vorfächern, Paternoster oder spezielles Plattfischsystem mit Runningboom, dieses System ist zwar zum Driftfischen ausgelegt, läßt sich zum Brandungsangeln auch modifizieren (mit 120gr.Blei).


----------



## Andal (19. März 2020)

Auch wenn man dem Englischen vielleicht nicht so mächtig ist, auf der Insel gibt es einige vorzügliche Seiten, die sich mit dem Strand-, Felsen-, Molen- und Brandungsfischen beschäftigen. Da findet man recht originelle Ködervarianten und einfache und vor Allem verhedderungsfrei zu werfende Montagen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. März 2020)

Konische monofile *Keulenschnur* zum Brandungsfischen 220m haben einen dünnen Durchmesser, danach werden die letzten 20m dicker. Hinzu kommt, dass Sie eine ideale Schlagschnur haben


----------



## Andal (19. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Konische monofile *Keulenschnur* zum Brandungsfischen 220m haben einen dünnen Durchmesser, danach werden die letzten 20m dicker. Hinzu kommt, dass Sie eine ideale Schlagschnur haben


Vor allem rupft da nix beim Werfen - ideal für feinere Ringdurchmesser!


----------



## Rusty (19. März 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Plätze, an denen ich selber schon geangelt und teilweise gefangen habe:
> 
> Generell solltest du für die Brandungsangelei einen strandtauglichen Wagen oder Trolley haben. Das kommt einem auf Fehmarn sehr entgegen ;-)



Vielen Dank dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast!!! Das ist echt super! Ich habe die Hoffnung dass ich alle Sachen zu zweit tragen kann... Bevor ich in einen kleinen Bollerwagen investiere, würde ich eher Brandungsruten kaufen...


----------



## Rusty (19. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Konische monofile *Keulenschnur* zum Brandungsfischen 220m haben einen dünnen Durchmesser, danach werden die letzten 20m dicker. Hinzu kommt, dass Sie eine ideale Schlagschnur haben



Ja mit dem Thema habe ich mich auch schon auseinandergesetzt. Folgendes habe ich überlegt, was haltet ihr davon:

für die Shimano Baitcaster LC : https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-speedmaster-220m-0-33-0-57mm--so0708

für die anderen Rollen, die schon eine Mono, oder geflochtene (s.o) drauf haben einfach einen Taper Tip dran machen: https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-speedmaster-10x15m-0-33-0-57mm--so0705


----------



## Rusty (19. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Als Schnur würde ich generell der Mono den Vorzug geben. Mit deinem Tackle sollteste erstmal gut auskommen.
> 
> Angle mit 2 Vorfächern, Paternoster oder spezielles Plattfischsystem mit Runningboom, dieses System ist zwar zum Driftfischen ausgelegt, läßt sich zum Brandungsangeln auch modifizieren (mit 120gr.Blei).



Top! Danke! Ich habe gestern Abend Mal ein paar Sachen in den Warenkorb getan, darunter auch Vorfächer, werde wohl nicht alles brauchen, wollte aber schon Mal eine Vorauswahl treffen :


----------



## kuttenkarl (19. März 2020)

Zur Auswahl der Plätze: gibt in jedem Angelladen eine Karte von Fehmarn in der die einzelnen Angelplätze aufgelistet sind (kostet 1 oder 2€). Daran kann man sich orientieren. Fehmarn ist klein, da kann man dem Wind hinterher fahren oder wenn zustark auch auf die Wind abgewandte Seite. Feederrute funktioniert gut bei Ententeich (kein bis ganz schwacher Wind). Sobald du Kraut oder starke Strömung hast kannst du Feederruten vergessen. Ein guter Anfängerstrand ist Püttsee , da verläuft die erste Rinne 20m vom Ufer entfernt, der Strand ist gut für Platte. Zu den Bleien, Krallenblei braucht man nur bei starker Seitenströmung. Meine Frau und ich fischen seid 16Jahren regelmäßig auf Fehmarn und benutzen meistens Bleie zwischen 80-140gr., brauchen wir mehr Blei wechseln wir dem Strand. Richtig starker auflandiger Wind ist anstrengend und nicht immer Spaß. Als Angelladen empfehle ich ganz klar Fehmarn Tackle in Burg. Würmer sollte man immer vorbestellen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Rusty (19. März 2020)

Habe auch hier eine Rute gefunden, die man überlegen könnte zu holen (zumindest eine)... Was sagt ihr dazu:

https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-seahunter-surf-423h-3tlg-100-250g-4-20m--ad1202

oder besser gesagt, gibt es ein oder zwei bestimmte Ruten die ihr absolut empfehlen könnt - ich kann da ja den Gebrauchtmarkt durchforsten. Es gibt da ja wie in jedem Bereich beim Angeln von 30 Eur bis 500 Eur alles / Teleskop-oder Steckruten. Ich hätte tatsächlich sonst geschaut ob ich bis zur Abfahrt noch gebraucht ein Schnäppchen gemacht hätte, oder mitmeinen Heavy Feedern, einfach mal hoch fahre


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. März 2020)

Das Hamburger Vorfach vertüddelt sich immer.
ich rate ab.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. März 2020)

guckt nach
Weitwurf – Paternoster


----------



## Andal (19. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das Hamburger Vorfach vertüddelt sich immer.
> ich rate ab.


Weil der Hamburcher an sich etwas tüddelig ist, oder weil er gerne tüddelt?


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2020)

Kannst vorher noch im Tackle-Shop auf Fehmarn vorbeischauen, da findet sich bestimmt was passendes... 

Habe mal in Hooksiel an der Nordsee Kitesurfen gelernt. Auf dem Weg dahin wollte ich in Wilhelmshafen von der Mole angeln. 
Habe mir dort ne ganz einfache Ausrüstung gekauft, eine Tele- Rute von SNAP, WG 100-300ge. in 3,60m. Habe für alles damals nur 100DM bezahlt. 

Gefangen habe ich zwar nichts, aber in Hooksiel von der Mole Aale und Platte bei auflaufendem und Stauwasser. Ziemlich sportlich fand ich das ausbuddeln von Wattwürmern und Muscheln.... 

Die Strände unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke sind auch Superfangplätze! 
Bloß, wenn man  höchstens 2-3 Wochen im Jahr Brandungsangelt,  sollte man keine spezielle,  sondern eher eine zweckmäßige Ausrüstung einsetzen! 

Beim Kleinkram ist das egal. 
Was du jetzt als Ausrüstung letztendlich benutzt, ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall guten Fang und fette Beute!


----------



## degl (19. März 2020)

Rusty schrieb:


> Habe auch hier eine Rute gefunden, die man überlegen könnte zu holen (zumindest eine)... Was sagt ihr dazu:
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-seahunter-surf-423h-3tlg-100-250g-4-20m--ad1202
> 
> oder besser gesagt, gibt es ein oder zwei bestimmte Ruten die ihr absolut empfehlen könnt - ich kann da ja den Gebrauchtmarkt durchforsten. Es gibt da ja wie in jedem Bereich beim Angeln von 30 Eur bis 500 Eur alles / Teleskop-oder Steckruten. Ich hätte tatsächlich sonst geschaut ob ich bis zur Abfahrt noch gebraucht ein Schnäppchen gemacht hätte, oder mitmeinen Heavy Feedern, einfach mal hoch fahre



Ich empfehle dir erstmal abzuwarten, ob der Mai überhaupt Besucher auf Fehmarn zulässt...........ansonsten ist die Daiwa nicht die schlechteste Wahl(vor allem bei dem Kurs).........und der Winde wegen.....am besten er kommt von vorn.....das muß man dann sehen und entscheiden......

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58 (19. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Weil der Hamburcher an sich etwas tüddelig ist, oder weil er gerne tüddelt?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (20. März 2020)

Rusty schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast!!! Das ist echt super! Ich habe die Hoffnung dass ich alle Sachen zu zweit tragen kann... Bevor ich in einen kleinen Bollerwagen investiere, würde ich eher Brandungsruten kaufen...



Gerne doch!

Was statt des Bollerwagens auch geht, ist ne Sackkarre mit breiten Reifen (inkl. Kiste und Spanngurte) für Ruten, Vorfächer, Zubehör, Klappstühle, Verpflegung usw.

Gebrauchte Brandungsruten solltest du ab ca. €30/Stck bekommen können bei EBay Kleinanzeigen (3,90-4,20, 100-200g WG).
z.B: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...surfspider-390-neuwertig/1348482077-230-21154
Das ist auch ein überschaubarer Preis, den man bei Bruch oder Nichtgefallen verschmerzen kann. Deine Rollen solltest du ohne Probleme einsetzen können, Abspülen mit Leitungswasser nicht vergessen.

Werfen musst du beim Brandungsangeln i.d.R. bis zur ersten oder zweiten Sandbank, d.h. je nach Spot 20-60m, kann natürlich auch mal weiter sein.
Das ist locker möglich (auch gegen den Wind) mit Bleien von 80-150g und einem 2-armigen Brandungsvorfach.
Einen Buttlöffel wirst du nicht brauchen, denn diese sollten aktiv geführt werden. Das normale Brandungsangeln ist aber passiv, d.h. Auswerfen und abwarten.
Weitwurfvorfächer bringen nochmal ca. 5-10 Meter.
Wenn du das Ganze zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich auf Fehmarn durchführen kannst (Corona geh wech!!!), schau bei der Anfahrt dringend bei Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen rein, deren Grabbeltisch ist Gold wert! (Brandungsvorfach für €1,50)

LG & PH


----------



## cocorell (20. März 2020)

Rusty schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardies,
> 
> ich suche nach dem passenden Equipment für die ersten Versuche beim Brandungsangeln. Ich fahre wahrscheinlich im Mai für 5 Tage nach Fehmarn und würde dort neben MeFo-Spinnen auch Versuchen vom Ufer gezielt auf Platfisch zu angeln.
> 
> ...



Meine ersten Gehversuche an der Brandung hatte ich damals auch mit meinen Feedernruten unternommen. Der Versuch ist kläglich gescheitert! Die Spitzen der Feederrute sind viel zu weich, auch wenn Du Heavy-Feederruten mit der roten Spitze nimmst. Bei jeder Welle bog sich der Stecken das eine wirkliche Bisserkennung nicht möglich war! Zum Versuch investiere da mal 30-40 Euros und lege Dir eine preisgünstige Brandungsrute mit bis zu 250gr. zu! Schau mal Ebay rein oder sonst einem Onlinehändler da wirst Du in der von mir beschriebenen Preisklasse eine Rute finden!  Denn viel teurer waren meine Brandungsruten auch nicht, erfüllen aber für die paar Tage ihren Zweck!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Rusty (26. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Boardies, ich hoffe Euch geht es soweit gut!

ich melde mich mal wieder nach einer Woche Abwesenheit hier. Ob Fehmarn oder was anderes am Meer wirklich noch im bis Mitte Mai klappt steht in den Sternen...

in der Zwischenzeit habe ich ein Paar anzeigen durchforstet und es gibt jemanden der aus dem Nachlass einige Brandungsruten anbietet. Man kann sich hier glaube ich auf einen guten Preis einigen. Einige der Ruten scheinen nicht mehr die aktuellsten zu sein, waren aber mal zu seiner Zeit wohl Oberklasse, wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe. Hier zwei der Modelle die auf anhieb interessant erscheinen. Was würdet ihr sagen?

1. Shimano Super Aero Technium Surf 425 BX

2. Shimano Catana Surf 425 BX


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2020)

Moin,
Die Shimano Catana 
das ist ein harter prügel 

ich würde ihn mit 80-100€ bewährten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2020)

Achtung
die Catana nur mit Fingerschutz schmeiß aus.
mit Anlauf voll aufgeladen---11Uhr geht das Blei auf Reise

Du denkst nur ich fliege mit auf die zweite Sandbank.


----------



## Rusty (26. März 2020)

Sind aber beide Empfehlenswert? Oder gibt es was besseres. Harter Prügel, könnte ja auch negativ gemeint sein...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2020)

Empfehlenswert!!!

kauf noch das Dreibein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2020)

Empfehlenswert!!!

kauf noch das Dreibein.


Rusty schrieb:


> Sind aber beide Empfehlenswert? Oder gibt es was besseres. Harter Prügel, könnte ja auch negativ gemeint sein...


Moin
der Biss bei der Platte ist schwer zu erkennen.
Du mussst auf das Knicklicht achten.


----------



## Rusty (26. März 2020)

Es wird nur vollständig als Konvolut verkauft...

Also kann ich mir überlegen was ich daraus mache.. Genaue Bezeichnungen habe ich nur zum Teil, der Verkäufer kennt sich nicht aus... Die Rolle sieht aus wie eine Finnor Offshore - die ist natürlich top, auch wenn nicht für meinen Einsatzzweck relevant. Die Wobler kann ich fürs Hechtangeln gut gebrauchen... Den Rest muss ich dann selber verkaufen um ein "Schnäppchen" bei den Ruten zu machen.

um auf die beiden Ruten oben zurückzukommen. Was würdet ihr sagen sind die beiden gebraucht wert? So kann ich mal durchrechnen ob es sich lohnen wird


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2020)

250€ --350€


----------



## Rusty (27. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 250€ --350€



Danke noch Mal für die schnelle Antwort!

So, habe einen Zuschlag für 130 Eur für alles was auf dem Bild ist + noch weiteren Kleinram bekommen. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach Mal dass ich mit der Rolle (Fin-Nor Offshore) recht hatte - damit würde ich die Ruten quasi für die Arbeit des Weiterverkaufs umsonst bekommen.

Ich berichte Mal was die anderen Ruten sind, vielleicht gibt es da ja noch das eine oder andere Schätzchen


----------



## degl (27. März 2020)

Also die FinNor ist schon was für die größeren Meeresbewohner............ein echtes "Arbeitstier".........

gruß degl

P.s. die beiden Shimanoruten sind für den Einsatz inder Brandung absolut tauglich.........dat klappt damit


----------



## Andal (27. März 2020)

Wegen einer etwas zu großen Rolle wurde noch kein Fisch nicht gefangen!


----------



## Rusty (27. März 2020)

So, ich bin zurück mit sieben Angeln im Gepäck, Zubehör und einem etwas mulmigen Gefühl 

Zunächst mal die gute Nachricht: die Rolle ist tatsächlich eine Fin-Nor Offshore 9500. damit sollte der Einsatz -100 EUR hoffentlich raus sein...

Die Ruten sind alle sehr stark gebraucht und zum Teil sehr alt. Bei einigen erkennt man nicht mal mehr die Bezeichnung. Ich hab mal 4 rausgesucht die etwas besser sein könnten - aber Achtung, und das war die Größe Enttäuschung - die silberne Shimano Super Aero Technium scheint schon mal gebrochen gewesen zu sein... ich habe die Bezeichnungen und Bilder unten angehangen... was sagt ihr?

1) Shimano Super Aero Technium SF 425 (nur die komische geflickte stelle














2) Shimano Catana EX Surf 425BX






3) Shimano Hi-Power X Super Surf Custom 425CX (s






4) Shimano Beastmaster AX360 XH (logischerweise keine Brandungsruten)


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2020)

Moin
mach Dir kein Kopf --für den hunni

Top Eingekauft.


----------



## cocorell (28. März 2020)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe hast Du 130€ für Alles bezahlt!?
Dann hast Du einen echt guten Deal gemacht. Ein bisschen Schwund hat man bei gebrauchter Ausrüstung wohl immer.


----------



## Rusty (28. März 2020)

Hab sogar für alles 100 Eur bezahlt. Eigentlich ist alles fein. Wenn ich die Fin-Nor für 100 Eur verkaufe - was realistisch und fair ist - hab ich quasi für den Aufwand der Fahrerei ein Paar Angeln, die wahrscheinlich besser sind als meine Heavy Feeder Ruten...

was sagt ihr zu dem Schaden an der ersten Rute? Ist die noch zu nutzen? Und was haltet ihr von derShimano Hi-Power X Super Surf Custom 425CX? Habe im Netz kaum Informationen zu der Rute bekommen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2020)

Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul .


----------



## seebaerantje (28. März 2020)

Rusty schrieb:


> Hab sogar für alles 100 Eur bezahlt. Eigentlich ist alles fein. Wenn ich die Fin-Nor für 100 Eur verkaufe - was realistisch und fair ist - hab ich quasi für den Aufwand der Fahrerei ein Paar Angeln, die wahrscheinlich besser sind als meine Heavy Feeder Ruten...
> 
> was sagt ihr zu dem Schaden an der ersten Rute? Ist die noch zu nutzen? Und was haltet ihr von derShimano Hi-Power X Super Surf Custom 425CX? Habe im Netz kaum Informationen zu der Rute bekommen...


----------



## ragbar (29. März 2020)

Yo, ist geschenkt für den Preis. Ich würd bei der Shimano Custom zunächst mal das ganze Gummizeugs (vorsichtig) entfernen, um zu sehen, welcher Art der Schaden(wenns denn einer ist) überhaupt ist. Möglicherweise! ist das nur eine Art Ausziehhilfe für die Steckteile. Mach runter und guck was da drunter ist.


----------



## cocorell (30. März 2020)

Rusty schrieb:


> Hab sogar für alles 100 Eur bezahlt. Eigentlich ist alles fein. Wenn ich die Fin-Nor für 100 Eur verkaufe - was realistisch und fair ist - hab ich quasi für den Aufwand der Fahrerei ein Paar Angeln, die wahrscheinlich besser sind als meine Heavy Feeder Ruten...
> 
> was sagt ihr zu dem Schaden an der ersten Rute? Ist die noch zu nutzen? Und was haltet ihr von derShimano Hi-Power X Super Surf Custom 425CX? Habe im Netz kaum Informationen zu der Rute bekommen...




Probiere die Rute doch einfach mal aus! Spätesten nach dem dritten Wurf wirst Du spüren ob die Rute verletzt ist oder nicht!
Eine meiner DAIWA Heavy Feeder machte auch ein seltsames Geräusch beim Wurf, da dachte ich auch das da was kaputt ist. Habe dann einen 80gr. Korb dran gehangen und 4-5 Mal mit Wucht ausgeworfen, keine Geräusche alles gut!
Wenn die Rute gebrochen wäre, was ja vorkommen kann, dann hätte ich eben Pech gehabt. Take it easy!


----------



## basslawine (30. März 2020)

Rusty schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu dem Schaden an der ersten Rute? Ist die noch zu nutzen? Und was haltet ihr von derShimano Hi-Power X Super Surf Custom 425CX? Habe im Netz kaum Informationen zu der Rute bekommen...


zur Aero, kann man schlecht sehen, ich denke der hat die mal nicht auseinandergekriegt, dann den Ring zum beseeren Grip oben draufgetaped, auf dem Bild sehe ich keinen realen Schaden, also wie schon vorgeschlagen, mal mit 175/200gr voll durchziehen. Entweder anschließend platt oder alles gut.
dei Hi power super ist soweit ich weiß der bessere Vorläufer der diaflash ex serie mit identischer Kohlefaser, die Blanks waren klasse und sind es heute noch (find ich zumindest, die Härter und Leichter Fraktion sieht das wmgl. anders). CX bedeutet in der Shimano Nomenklatur ein WG bis 200gr und ist die am wenigsten harte variante (BX=mittel/AX =hart).
Ich hab mir die diaflash 425 cx auf Multiberingung umgebaut und mit 125gr auf 165m gependelt, dann geht sie aber auch in die Knie, wobei diese Rute niemals fürs Pendeln gebaut waren, wie gesagt ein toller Blank.
2x 425 BX blanks warten noch auf Umbau.

ich denke, du hat nen echten Schnapper gemacht und solltest mit den Ruten für die Küstenangelei perfekt gerüstet sein.
p.S.: Beastmater 360 XH geht auch super als leichte brandungsrute auf Platte oder Wolfsbarsch.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Rusty (27. Mai 2020)

Moin!

So, ich fahre morgen nach Fehmarn und freue mich auch schon wie ein Kind 

Vielen Dank für die Infos zum Equipment, ich freue mich wirklich dass ich die Sachen geholt habe, es scheint ja echt ein Schnäppchen gewesen zu sein.

Ende Mai ist wahrscheinlich nicht die ideale Zeit für Brandungsangeln, aber wie ich verstanden habe - auch wenn man keine Platten fängt, gibts zumindest höhere Chancen auf Dorsch als im Frühjahr.

Muss ich eigentlich die Würmer vorbestellen, und wenn ja welche und wieviele für 3 Tage? Und wann setzt man sich hin

Ich freue mich auch das Neue Equipment einzusetzen, und hoffe dass da was geht...

die Watthose/-Schuhe würde ich sogar fast schon zuhause lassen - MeFo mit Blinker ist zu der Zeit schon eher unwahrscheinlich und für Hornhecht ginge ja auch vom Ufer - oder?

habt ihr noch tips für mich?

Danke!!!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Mai 2020)

@Rusty, was deine Wahl zu den Brandungsruten betrifft, kann ich Dir nur von dem Kauf von Teleskopruten abraten. Da wirst Du keine Freude dran haben, spätestens noch dem dritten Angeln bekommst Du Probleme mit den zusammen und auseinanderschieben der Ruten. Die Sandkörner setzen sich überall rein und das Salz gibt der Rute den Rest, trotz Reinigung mit Wasser ecpp. Ein Tipp vielleicht noch, schau einmal OnLine bei Askari rein, da bekommst für kleines Geld z.B. gute Steckruten von DAM , allerdings würde ich bei den Rollen nicht sparen. Wie sagt man immer so schön, günstig zahlt doppelt. Dann viel Erfolg beim Brandungsangeln auf der Sonneninsel.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2020)

Und leih dein Brandungszeug nie her. Mich hat das um eine schöne, leichte Astucit gebracht. Der Gewaltmensch hat sie einfach abgedroschen...!


----------



## Rusty (28. Mai 2020)

Von Equipment bin ich ja mit den Gebrauchten Ruten und den zwei Rollen eigentlich total fein.

Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch die Erfahrungen der Brandung. Habe mir jetzt Würmer vorbestellt - der Angeladen meinte pro Abend kann man schon für 2 Ruten mit 50 Würmern planen, was mir viel erscheint - aber ich glaub das mal.

Watthose hab ich auch mal mit - kann ja Tagsüber mal mein Glück versuchen. Hornis sollten ja klappen und MeFo ist ja dann Glückssache...

Habt ihr Brandungs Tips für mich, würde unheimlich gerne Platte fangen?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. Mai 2020)

50 Würmer pro Abend ist ok. Je nach Größe ziehst du 1-2 Würmer pro Haken auf ein 2-armiges Brandungsvorfach auf und gegen Sommer kannst du das wegen Krabben alle 15 Minuten wiederholen. Derzeit musst du (hoffentlich noch) alle 25-30 Mins die Montage einholen und das Vorfach kontrollieren.
D.h. im Sommer brauchst du ca. 4 große Würmer pro 15 Minuten, das bedeutet bei 50 Würmern ca. 3 Stunden Angelzeit.
Schau dir auf jedenfall den Spot bei Tageslicht an, mach eventuell ein paar Trockenwürfe, um das Gefühl für den Wurf auf die Sandbank zu bekommen, damit du im Dunkeln die Entfernung triffst.
Je nach Entfernung zur Sandbank, falls du voll durchziehen musst, benötigst du noch einen Fingerschutz, damit dir die Monoschlagschnur nicht die Fingerkuppe zerschneidet ;-)


----------

